# Radio Control Swap Meet October 6, 2007



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

Harbor Hobby & Raceway is pleased to announced that we will be hosting a Radio Control Only Swap Meet at the Winthrop Harbor, IL Community Center on October 6, 2007 from 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM.

The swap meet will be open to all types of Radio Control items including all electric & nitro powered cars, trucks, airplanes, helicopters, boats, & etc radio control items. 

We will have approximately 45 tables available for rent at a cost of $13.00, what that includes is 1 eight foot long table to display your for sale items, 2 chairs, & 1 admission to the swap. Table rental is open to any manufacture, hobby shops, local RC Racetrack, racing series, & RC Clubs. Basically anything to do with Radio Control.

General admission to the swap will be $3.00.

We will post more details soon here and at www.harbor-hobby.net

If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at [email protected] or call us at 847-246-1762

Thanks 
Nuts the Squirrel
(ED)


----------



## Harbor Hobby (Jan 12, 2007)

The Radio Control Swap Meet that was scheduled in Winthrop Harbor on October 6th is being rescheduled for the Spring of 2008, we will have more details later. There are plans for a banquet hall being built next door to the track and we are pursuing that at this time.


----------

